# bowtech



## saskshooter (Mar 18, 2007)

are there any bow tech dealers in saskatchewan?


----------



## Beau_Town (Jun 17, 2006)

do your self a favour and look at "bowtechintheboonies.com" 
not to sure if there is one in sask but this is another option

thanks


----------



## TeneX (Mar 24, 2003)

not sure where in Sask you are but if you are near saskatoon try North Pro Sports.

If not near there check out the website posted by Beau_Town

Allan


----------



## scott brown (Jan 17, 2008)

*im an old bengough shooter*

try rob duncan in swift current he is in the book


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

North Pro Sports in Saskatoon does sell Bowtech and my dealer in North Battleford can order them in I believe.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

if you are close to the MB boarder at all, you could check out Jo brooks in Brandon.


----------

